# Amish Cherry Coffee Cake



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 3, 2021)

Made this up yesterday.













Going to drizzle the icing on today.






Icing drizzle this morning. Ok little more than a drizzle.









Recipe.

Pre heat oven to 350*

For the cake you will need.
1 cup unsalted butter, softened to room temperature
1 and 1/2 cups sugar
4 large eggs, beaten
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
3 cups all purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
21 oz. cherry pie filling + 1/4 teaspoon almond extract

Generously butter a 10×15 glass baking dish. I used a non stick metal pan
In a large mixing bowl, mix butter and sugar until smooth and fluffy (about 1 minute.) Add eggs and vanilla. Mix well. (about 4 minutes.)
In a separate bowl, combine: flour, baking powder, baking soda, and salt using a wire whisk until well mixed.
Gradually add dry mixture to wet mixture until thoroughly combined. Spread batter evenly into prepared pan, reserving 1/2 cup of the batter for the top.
Mix the almond extract into the cherry pie filling. Top cake layer with an even layer of the pie filling, spreading it almost all the way to the edges of the batter.

Drop spoonfuls of the reserved batter over the pie filling. Bake for 30 to 35 minutes, or until golden brown and edges begin to pull away from the pan. Remove from oven and set pan on a wire rack. Allow cake to cool completely before drizzling with icing.

Icing
1 and 1/4 cups powdered sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla or almond extract
3 Tablespoons fresh lemon juice or milk....(i use milk)
Whisk until smooth. Drizzle evenly over cooled cake.
This cake will keep in an airtight container at room temperature for up to 3 days.


----------



## crippledcracker (Apr 3, 2021)

Looks great!


----------



## robrpb (Apr 3, 2021)

Looks yummy. I am having my morning coffee as I read this and wishing I had a slice of it.

Rob


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 3, 2021)

Rick, Looks like a good cake and recipe!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 3, 2021)

Looks really good!

Ryan


----------



## PPG1 (Apr 3, 2021)

Great Looking Cake


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 3, 2021)

Yup why not. Looks great Rick.

Warren


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 4, 2021)

That looks really good, Rick.  Great job!!
Gary


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 4, 2021)

I'd be all over that .


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 4, 2021)

Beats the heck out of the pop tart I'm having with my morning coffee here at work. Looks darn good.
Jim


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 4, 2021)

Looks excellent Rick!  Great recipe too.  Proper amount of icing, IMO.  Enjoy it today.


----------

